# Awful!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

i had a big crush on this guy until now...

YouTube - NOWNESS.com presents "A Caballo" Nacho Figueras stars in a film directed by Matthew Donaldson


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

That poor Horses mouth  And this is supposed to be Good Horsemanship?


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a feeling I dont want to view that video so sorry I cant look


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

It's an absolute disgrace 

XxX


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

That is dreadful horsemanship, totally a nono. Gag snaffles are so wrong to use. That poor horse doesn't look happy at all.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Watched the video ,what a macho idiot !!!

No thought for that poor horse ,that was Abuse !!


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

That poor horse! 1:37 he is holding himself on with his reins!


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

That's just sick! Should put the gag on him and pull him around see how he likes it! What was the point in making the video it's not good horsemanship it's cruelty. Some people are just twisted in the head.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Apparantly this is his favourite polo pony too


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

That Video and The Rider should be reported....That Horse can't move it's Head by itself. I Can't believe it at all


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Starlight Express said:


> That's just sick! Should put the gag on him and pull him around see how he likes it! What was the point in making the video it's not good horsemanship it's cruelty. Some people are just twisted in the head.


The Sick Thing IS it's apparently to Show ''Good'' Horsemanship I Really Hope that someone who is a Novice don't Believe this is the way to Ride and trys to follow suit. What a Terrible Example. That horse looks so uncormfortable which of course it must be.. It Should be used in a AD For Cruelity.


----------



## XsugarstarX (Apr 15, 2011)

I was going to watch this UNTIL..... I read the comments.


----------



## Hetty (May 7, 2011)

I watched it and was puzzled with the head gear of the poor horse. Never seen anything like it. The horse looks uncomfortable and the rider shows how it should not be done: no helmet, being harsh to his horse and he looks like he is going to fall off and on the ground any moment......hope it was not a soft landing!


----------

